

What am I doing wrong? - floridianfisher

My links usually do great on Reddit but they never do here. Can someone please tell me what I am dong wrong?
======
Peroni
Looking through your submissions and I see three types of link:

1\. Your own startup

2\. A Youtube link

3\. Samsung links

Your startup links need a more compelling reason to click. There's little to
no info on the pages, therefore the quality content is low.

Posting youtube links is pointless. I honestly don't think I've ever seen a
youtube link hit the front page.

The samsung links were your first few submissions. Your first submissions
rarely do well.

HN and reddit are very different in terms of the type of content that hits the
front page. Sure there are similarities to /r/programming but the type of
content that works well on reddit, doesn't often apply here.

~~~
floridianfisher
Thanks. I will work on putting more info on the pages.

Funny you mrention /r/programming. One link I shared made it to the top of
that subreddit. Shared it here and it got nothing. I think it may have been
auto-deleted for some reason.

------
jayhuang
To add to the similar view shared by many of the responses here, my approach
is to write about something I care about and think others may benefit from,
then think about which demographics it would be more relevant for. If that
happens to be HN, great.

I don't worry at all about ranking and yet I've been 2nd and 4th on the front
page. Write about something you care about. I too have a must-win attitude,
but not in this respect. What is there to win? Virtual internet ego points? I
just want to share my thoughts/experiences and hopefully be able to have a
discussion and meet interesting people.

------
pedalpete
Why do you think you're doing something wrong? Are you just in it for the
points? Why would you care?

I actually clicked on your McLaren link earlier today, but it wasn't
interesting enough for me to want to upvote it.

I only upvote things of interest, I only comment if I have something to add to
the discussion.

I don't think people should care about how well their submissions do. That
isn't the point of HN, maybe a shift in the way you view HN will change what
you submit, but either way, enjoy the content, add to the community, don't try
to 'win'.

~~~
floridianfisher
Thanks for the comment. "Winning" is in my blood. I have to win or I won't be
happy. So that is going to be a difficult one for me. lol...

------
jordsmi
It sounds like you are posting things for the wrong reason

~~~
floridianfisher
Perhaps you are right. I will work on it and understand this better. Thanks
for the feedback!

